# Dressage Stallion - Moviestar



## mrjreakes (28 January 2009)

Hi - I'm new to the forum but understand the forum is really useful for this. Thinking of using Moviestar this year - it will be mares third foal, shes lovely, Dutch but quite square! 
Heard temperment hes lovely but theres better movers out there - never used overseas AI (Worldclass etc) as worry about costs if it doesn't work. 
Any experience on Moviestar or alternatives would be greatly welcomed.


----------



## Puzzled (28 January 2009)

What about Landstanzer? He's at Meadow Stud in Glous.


----------



## Ladyfresha1 (28 January 2009)

My new mare had a filly by Moviestar this year. My mare is dutch, one leg in each corner, quite chunky and only 15.2. Filly though was a good size and very correct. I don't have any photos of the filly unfortunately. I also know nothing about dressage!


----------



## Hann (30 January 2009)

Think of using fresh semen many studs need to be notified by 8o/c UK time and the semen will arrive next day. Much better to deal direct with the studs. If you know which airport the semen is coming to you can pick it up as on hot days spending hours in a carriers van is bad news. Most comes through a central hub a Liege which is the main problem. You can track the parcel n the carriers website. Having seen the facilities at the big studs they are outstanding.


----------



## Worried1 (30 January 2009)

I am considering Movistar this year for my mare but am also going to look at Rhondeo too. Also on my other shortlist is Lord Loxley.
Decisions decisions


----------



## mrjreakes (30 January 2009)

Lord Loxley looks fantastic  would you be using elitedressage for this? Worried about the transportation of the stuff! Really like Gribaldi from them also. 
Has anyone used/liked Woodcroft Garuda UK? Hes actually in the UK!


----------



## Halfstep (30 January 2009)

I like Movistar as a dressage horse but don't think I'd use him for breeding.  

I love Gribaldi!  His daddy Kostolany is my favourite sire of all time.


----------



## volatis (30 January 2009)

Gribaldi you can get direct from the stud in Holland, no need to use an agent

Garuda K is lovely, and producing some super moving offspring


----------



## mrjreakes (1 February 2009)

Sorry for stupid question but how do you go about dealing direct with stud in Holland? Worried about the transporation of the semen etc.


----------



## mat (1 February 2009)

Nibeley Union Jack is a FAB stallion, I think this year is the first time he will be really pushed for breeding as he has been concentrating on his career up to now. I know that he throws AMAZING stock they are all so loose and have enormous movement (and his gorgeous temperment)

http://thenibeleystud.co.uk/Nibeley/stallions-at-stud/current-stallions/a-nother.html


----------



## volatis (1 February 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Sorry for stupid question but how do you go about dealing direct with stud in Holland? Worried about the transporation of the semen etc. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Drop them an email, stating your are interested in using Gribaldi etc. If you then go ahead they will take all the amre's details, especially your vet's details so they know where to ship the semen to. I dont know if that particular stud will bill you in advance or after you have been sent the semen.
When you are ready to order the semen, just phone them up and order it. Normally needs to be before 10am European time (9am here) the day before you need it


----------



## mrjreakes (1 February 2009)

Wow Nibley Union Jack is gorgeous! Only frozen though which is a bit risky as she is 12 with first attempt - (i know it can work but want to eliminate as many problems as possible!)


----------



## competitiondiva (2 February 2009)

Well I favoured movistar out of nearly all the stallions I got details of last year uk and overseas, granted it did somewhat come down to money and stud terms (most eu studs only offer a 50% refund if not in foal). But within my budget I felt Movistar complimented my mare the best.  I'm expecting my foal by him at end of march/early april. My mare is a tb/warmblood partbred. With sj lines from Parkhall Seymour.  I can vouch for his temperament being lovely, his conformation is very short and compact, with real strength through the hind leg and shoulder. Typically jazz he has a good hind limb action.  Good luck on whoever you chose.


----------



## milo'n'molly (19 December 2010)

Is he still standing?


----------



## competitiondiva (19 December 2010)

He was sold, so I don't think he's currently available? There maybe frozen stored somwhere? BTW my foal from earlier post arrived safe and well and is now a HUGE strapping yearling!!!!


----------

